# Silvester/Feuerwerk



## aimless (10. November 2002)

Ich hab schon nach nem passenden tutorial gesucht aber leider keins gefunden ...
also meien frage Wie kann ich am besten ein Feuerwerk erstellen ?
ich hoffe ihr versteht einigermaßen meine frage  
thx schonmal im voraus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. November 2002)

Des müsste mit Airbrush gehen...

Such mal nach Neon - , Airbrushtutorials...

Und Pfade um die "Fontänen" hinzubekommen.....

Habe mal ne Demo ( aber mit Filtern ) unter Ulead Photoimpact erstellt....

...nur so als Ideenbild!


----------



## aimless (10. November 2002)

cool thx


----------

